# Sam-e?



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everybody, I was wondering if anyone has ever tried SAM-e? I just saw a commercial for this product on TV and it sounded like something that could be a benefit to my health. I suffer from fibormyalgia, depression, and anxiety so I thought I might give it a try. Has anyone ever tried this product? if so how did you like it? Thanks so much for your help. :nw


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

It CAN increase anxiety. It can also increase the occurance of manic episodes for people with bipolar disorder. Iherb.com sells cheap sam-e 400mg btw.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I just started it yesterday and I only got a 2 weeks supply so I will see how it goes. Do you know of any other good herbs that could treat depression and not cause anxiety?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

L-Theanine can help, and 5 htp (although for some it may increase anxiety but not commonly). Theanine Serene with Relora from Source Naturals might help.. Make sure you are taking around 400mg of Magnesium glycinate/taurate/citrate.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Do you take all of those supplements or can just one help?


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

I've been taking sam-e for a few months. I take 400mg in the morning and it has eliminated my depression. The social anxiety is still there but I am very pleased to not struggle from the depression. Best luck.


----------



## macfly1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have tried SAMe and it works pretty good, but when I take too much it makes me grumpy and hypoglycemic.

Inositol works great for anxiety guys! Only problem for me is it makes me very tired. When I take something to combat the tiredness, (Tyrosine, Same, Rhodiola, Maca, more) i get hypoglycemic reactions...and I don't have hypoglycemia normally (at least not severe enough to notice)

But anyway, everyone try inositol. It works!

PS, Im trying Acetyl - L - Carnitine to see if it helps the hypoglycemic reactions...


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

mcnabj, I am so glad that sam-e is working for you!!! I really hope it helps me. Do you use a specific brand? I just brought the Walgreens brand but now I'm thinking that I should have gotten a more expensive brand because it might work a little better. I really hope I can get the same results as you, like you said to not have to struggle with depression would be a blessing. 


macfly1, Thanks for the tip about inosito, I will give it a try. I'm glad that sam-e works pretty good for you too! When you said that when you take too much of it you get grumpy, how much do you usually take? I have just been taking 400 mg in the morning, is that a good dose?

Thanks to both of you for your help!!!! :nw


----------



## macfly1 (Aug 31, 2008)

I havent been able to find a dose that is low enough yet. I think I am extremely sensitive to anything that increases norepinephrine.

But I have heard that some people even do well on as low as 50mg a day...Yes 50mg! not 500...check out this link

http://www.raysahelian.com/sam-e.html


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link macfly1!!! If anyone is interested in trying Sam-e at Walgreens the Natures Made brand is buy one get one free this week. I picked up two boxes because normally they are $40 each. I really hope it starts to help me. For anyone who has tried Sam-e how long did it take before you started feeling better?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Rhodiola Rosea. Try that. I suggest you read about nootropics found by following this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nootropic. In particular read about the "Anti-depression, adaptogenic (antistress), and mood stabilization" nootropics.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

You say you have fibormyalgia, depression, and anxiety? Have you noticed any shortness of breath or heart palpitations. Check out this site, it has lots of good info.

I second the magnesium suggestion.

http://www.ctds.info/5_13_magnesium.html#anxiety


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I took it for several months... didn't seem to help much.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting that link Beggiatoa! I have noticed that I do have shortness of breath and have heart palpitations. I will check that link out. 

Eric Barnes, I'm sorry that sam-e didn't work for you. Have you found anything that has helped you?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Moon said:


> Thanks for posting that link Beggiatoa! I have noticed that I do have shortness of breath and have heart palpitations. I will check that link out.
> 
> Eric Barnes, I'm sorry that sam-e didn't work for you. Have you found anything that has helped you?


Oh yeah.... that was a long time ago. I haven't had depression for about 8 years. I think it was just my living arrangements then... long story. But, Now I take Klonopin and Prozac... and am almost always happy (but I like to think its my personality thats responsible) 

I'm not sure if the price of Sam-e has changed... but I know it used to be extremely expensive.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so glad that you're happy now, I hope I can say that sometime soon! Sam-e is about $40 for a months supply but if it helps me I am willing to pay any price. I really hope this helps me! Thanks for your help.


----------



## skylter (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm 29, exercise regularly, don't take any prescription medications, just periodic anxiety and depression. I took Sam-E for about two or so months and felt a marked difference in the depression. I was taking one 400 mg tablet once a day. Overall better feeling of well being, didn't get "mired down" so much and had no episodes of deep depression during the time. I stopped taking it due to cost prohibition, but I'll start taking it again here soon, so I'll let you know how it goes. It's cheapest that I've seen at Iherb.com. It's also marketed to help for joints, which helps with the exercise bit.

It's not recommended for bipolar. As I see it, it raises the baseline of your mood, so if your on average kind of morose or down, it will raise that. If your manic at times, it will make you hypermanic during those times. However, if your anxious, I'm not sure how well it works for anxiety, but it may increase it.


----------

